

R.I.P Massimo Vignelli  - dnyanesh
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Massimo_Vignelli
Massimo Vignelli January 10, 1931 - May 27, 2014
======
dnyanesh
via
[https://www.facebook.com/luca.vignelli.9](https://www.facebook.com/luca.vignelli.9)

